

How we do recruitment at Spotify - lfglopes
http://labs.spotify.com/2014/04/01/how-we-do-recruitment-at-spotify/

======
DigitalSea
Sounds like Spotify are borrowing a fair few pages out of Google's recruitment
handbook. If it works for them, good on them. But having read the lengthy
process Spotify make their potential employees go through, I don't think I
would be willing if Spotify tried poaching me and making me go through the
process.

I know they're doing cool stuff, but come on, Google have about the same
amount of steps and you get better job security and a more exciting place to
work at with an actual future. Most developers won't go through this kind of
hassle, there are equally as cool places to work with less resistance. When
you've got food to put on the table and a family to provide for, this kind of
process is just not feasible.

It seems like a massive amount of work to make a developer go through. Is this
the new norm or something? When I started programming you'd go through a
couple of interviews and if they liked you, you'd be offered a job on the
basis of a 3 month parole period where either party can terminate the
employment without notice or needing to pay anything out. Whatever happened to
that approach?

As it currently stands Spotify are operating in the black, they're not making
profit, they're fighting an uphill battle with music licencing fees and bad
publicity from artists who claim Spotify don't offer them a good enough deal.
It seems as though the future of Spotify is still unknown. All it would take
to bring the company down is another fee increase or for a couple of labels to
walk away. Not to mention the fierce competition in the form of Rdio and Beats
Music hot on their heels.

------
serverascode
I don't think I have the stamina to go through a process like this. I'm not
saying it's bad process, just I don't think I could quite get through all of
it.

